# Persian: بیار



## liliwangwang

This is a word from a poem of khayyam's. the line goes as
"ای ساقی بشکفت شکوفه _می بیار_ "
I cant find this word in the dictionary under ب or ی. Google translation told me it means “bring”, I just dont see how comes?

thank you!


----------



## Qureshpor

From the verb "aavardan" to bring  > aavard (past stem) > aar (present stem)

bi + aar = biyaar

I would have written the above as:

ای ساقی بشگفت شگوفھ می بیار


----------



## sb70012

liliwangwang said:


> This is a word from a poem of khayyam's. the line goes as
> "ای ساقی بشکفت شکوفه _می بیار_ "
> I cant find this word in the dictionary under ب or ی. Google translation told me it means “bring”, I just dont see how comes?
> 
> thank you!


Hello,
I couldn't find the poem. Could you find it on Google and give us the link so that we can have look at it and
tell you what that is?


----------



## liliwangwang

Qureshpor said:


> From the vern "aavardan" to bring  > aavard (past stem) > aar (present stem)
> 
> bi + aar = biyaar
> 
> I would have written the above as:
> 
> ای ساقی بشگفت شگوفھ می بیار



o! thank you for your quick reply! so it's combined as:
ی+به+present stem آور
آور=آر? 

thank you!


----------



## sb70012

Liliwang, give us a link so that we can have look at the whole poem.
What's the title of the poem?


----------



## liliwangwang

sb70012 said:


> Hello,
> I couldn't find the poem. Could you find it on Google and give us the link so that we can have look at it and
> tell you what that is?


Sorry, I actually quoted it from Edward Heron-Allen's book _Edward FitzGerald’s Rubâ’iyât of Omar Khayyâm with Their Original Persian Sources，_this is the VII.

There are two lines:
 بشگفت شگوفھ می بیار ای ساقی
دست از عمر ز هد بدار ای  ساقی


----------



## sb70012

This doesn't make sense to me: ای ساقی بشکفت شکوفه _می بیار
I think you have mistyped it. I also searched for it on Google. We do not have such a part in Persian poems.
_



liliwangwang said:


> بشگفت شگوفھ می بیار ای ساقی
> دست از عمر ز هد بدار ای  ساقی


Doesn't make sense to me. No poem like that exists.

I will download the book you just told me in post #6 and see what it is.
_Edward FitzGerald’s Rubâ’iyât of Omar Khayyâm with Their Original Persian
Note: Capitalize the letter (i) = (I)
_


----------



## liliwangwang

The translator translated these two lines as
_The flowers are blooming, bring wine, O Saki, 
Abandon the practices of the zealot, O Saki._
I cant find khayyam's "original"...


----------



## liliwangwang

http://www.omarkhayyamnederland.com/translators/english/e-heron-allen---1898/index.html 
*Edward FitzGerald's Rubáiyát of Omar Khayyám. With their original Persian sources collated from his own MSS., and literally translated by Edward Heron-Allen. London, Quaritch, 1899. xvi, 164 pp. 
i did mistype one word"*عمل" in the second line...


----------



## sb70012

liliwangwang said:


> "ای ساقی بشکفت شکوفه _می بیار_ "
> I cant find this word in the dictionary under ب or ی. Google translation told me it means “bring”, I just dont see how comes?


Hello again,
I couldn't find it but let me analyze it to you.
Bring = بیاور (Formal)
Bring = بیار (Informal)
Both are correct but the second one is more used than the first one.
Here in Iran, we usually use the second one (بیار)

ای ساقی بشکفت شکوفه می بیار
بشکفت شکوفه می بیار ای ساقی


----------



## liliwangwang

Thank you for your help！

Is this word بیار combined as:
ی+به+present stem آور
آور=آر?


----------



## sb70012

liliwangwang said:


> thank you for your help！
> 
> is this word بیار combined as:
> ی+به+present stem آور
> آور=آر?


No, we don't have such a formula.
بی = means _without_
ی = no meaning (just a letter)
به = means _to_
آر = has no meaning to me
آور = has no meaning to me

بیار = is a *comparative verb* = bring! (Informal)
بیاور = is a *comparative verb* = bring! (Formal)


----------



## liliwangwang

o,thank you very much for your patience!


----------



## Treaty

liliwangwang said:


> ی+به+present stem آور
> آور=آر?



آر is short for آور and is used widely in colloquial and literary  Persian. However, in formal Persian آر is not normally used. 

Whenever a prefix (ending with a vowel) attaches to a stem (starting with a  vowel), there is an intermediate ی inserted between the stem and the  prefix, in order to ease the pronunciation. In this case, the initial ا (representing the initial glottal stop sound) is removed:

نـ + انداز to نـ + *یـ *+ *ا*نداز to نینداز (_nayandaaz,_ don't throw!)

However, when the stem starts with long آ (_aa_), the آ is changed to ا :

بـ + آر to بـ + *یـ *+ ار to بیار (_biiyaar_, bring!)
بـ + آور to بـ + *یـ* + اور to بیاور (_biiyaavar_, bring!)

The exception is ای (_ii_) which remains unaltered:

بـ + ایست to بایست (_be'iist_, stop! _or_ stand up!)

P.S. This  couplet is not found in Google search because it is not part of a full  quatrain (or the its other couplet is lost) and so is not included in published Ruba'iyats for normal readers.


----------



## liliwangwang

@Treaty Thank you for your detailed answer! it clears up my confusion of the formation of this word!


----------



## fdb

It does not help that the text was wrongly quoted the first time round. What is intended is presumably:

بشگفت شگوفه می بیار ای ساقی
دست از عمل زهد بدار ای ساقی

Which can be transcribed (respecting the metre, and the older pronunciation) as:

_bi-škuft šukōfa, may bi-ār, ay sāqī
dast az ʽamal i zuhd bi-dār, ay sāqī
_
Litterally:
The blossom has bloomed. Bring the wine, oh cup-bearer!
Withhold your hand from works of asceticism, oh cup-bearer!


----------



## Qureshpor

^ fdb SaaHib, thank you for quoting the correct couplet. I notice that you have used a gaaf in both شفگت and شکوفھ but have transcribed them with a "kaaf".


----------



## fdb

The older form of the two words is probably with -k-, but in modern Persian it is written with -g-. It is a moot point, especially since old manuscripts never distinguish between k and g. But k is etymologically correct in these words.


----------



## Qureshpor

^ Without going off topic (too much), is it the same case for "afgandan".


----------



## Dib

Is بدار the old imperative of داشتن ?


----------



## Qureshpor

Yes, for the modern داشتھ باش .


----------



## Dib

Ok. Thanks!


----------



## fdb

Dib said:


> Is بدار the old imperative of داشتن ?



_bi-d__ār _(present stem with particle _bi_) is the present imperative 2nd person singular in modern Persian too.


----------



## Dib

fdb said:


> _bi-d__ār _(present stem with particle _bi_) is the present imperative 2nd person singular in modern Persian too.



Formally it should be, I guess. But isn't داشته باش the usual expression, like Qureshpor mentioned above?


----------



## sb70012

Dib said:


> Formally it should be, I guess. But isn't داشته باش the usual expression, like Qureshpor mentioned above?


Hi,
بدار = داشته باش
بدار = poetic use
داشته باش = informal and the most modern used one
I myself use the second one a lot.


----------



## Dib

Thanks, sb70012.


----------



## Aryamp

fdb said:


> The older form of the two words is probably with -k-, but in modern Persian it is written with -g-. It is a moot point, especially since old manuscripts never distinguish between k and g. But k is etymologically correct in these words.



In modern Persian in Iran as far as I know they are written with *ک *(k)as well and that's the correct way to spell and pronounce them: *شکوفه و شکفتن *


----------



## Jervoltage

Aryamp said:


> In modern Persian in Iran as far as I know they are written with *ک *(k)as well and that's the correct way to spell and pronounce them: *شکوفه و شکفتن *



Same here!


----------

